# Which wheel



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I know it all personal preference but I would appreciate your opinions.
Which one would you choose?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The black ones.


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

The black ones.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> The black ones.





vindowviper7890 said:


> The black ones.


:agree


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

the chrome is nice but the black looks more aggressive!:rofl:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Black ones look sweet.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for you thoughts.
I found one that I even liked more but I have to call to see if it will fit the GTO.
What do you think of this one?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> Thanks for you thoughts.
> I found one that I even liked more but I have to call to see if it will fit the GTO.
> What do you think of this one?


I think that one looks terrible,not feeling the red on it.I like the black ones.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd stick with the black.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm wondering if the younger guys choose the black because some of the older gear heads liked the chrome better. Interesting question but one for another day.
Thank you for your opinions. arty:


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

i agree get the black one


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

raspantienator said:


> I'm wondering if the younger guys choose the black because some of the older gear heads liked the chrome better. Interesting question but one for another day.
> Thank you for your opinions. arty:


I fall in the latter group raspantienator, but if I had to chose between those two based on the color of your car I'd get the black ones. 

That being said, I'm not a real fan of either of your choices. I like chrome but a little more subtle chrome like with some argent or black mixed in. But it's your car, buy what YOU like!


----------



## fcfanatic (May 8, 2009)

I'd go with the black. Siver looks like something you'd get on BMW cars


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions and honesty.
I am not dead set on any of the choices but I have found that the compatible rims are limited.
Any suggestions or websites to visit are welcome.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Wheels - New Wheels - See the Hottest Styles and latest Wheel lines 
*Check out some of their offerings from TSW

Wheels for 2005 Pontiac GTO

I like these!
Wheels for 2005 Pontiac GTO

And these!
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...alse&filterBrand=All&filterNew=All&sort=Brand


----------



## redhdw/redGTO (Jun 17, 2009)

The Black ones, hands down


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the sites rex- there are some really nice ones.


----------



## gto4life (Jun 23, 2009)

I also love the black, my friend just got black wheels for his red o2 camaro ss and they look sick.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

the black ones are hotttttttttttttttttt


----------



## samabhi111 (Jul 14, 2009)

The first one black in color is the best one. You should go for it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

samabhi111, are you a spambot? I only ask because you have a Sunfire in your sig and your link is pretty much useless plus you're responding to old threads. Went through that on a couple of other sites I visit. If I'm wrong, I apologize. Of course, if you are, then you won't answer.


----------

